# Spit shine



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

How do some of you do it?

I've heard of people spritzing with mineral water.


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Water or a Quick Detail Spray both work well.


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

i just use a plant spray bottle with a fine mist filled with tap water.
i cant think of any benefit in using mineral water!
maybe someone could explain this?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Tap water contains calcium which 'could' deposit onto paintwork but highly unlikely, its more a purist thing. 

This is how I spit shine

Apply wax to panel 1, spritz with a detail spray, leave

Apply wax to panel 2, spritz with a detail sray and leave

Repeat for panels 3 and 4

Return to panel 1 and re wax (I don't buff off first but this is a good option) until spray droplets are almost invisible. leave

Repeat for panel 2

Buff panel 1

and so on!!!


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Brazo said:


> ^^Tap water contains calcium which 'could' deposit onto paintwork but highly unlikely, its more a purist thing.
> 
> This is how I spit shine
> 
> ...


Wow mate I have never heard of this process. What are the advantages you have found?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

This 










It allows you to layer two coats of a caranuba wax


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

With the PC :thumb: 

Bryan


----------



## scragend (Oct 29, 2005)

That is one awesome picture. :thumb: 

If I was a tree near Brazo's house I'd be wanting royalties though!


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

Brazo said:


> This
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow thats like a mirror mate! cant you just put carnaba wax on and then put another layer on anyway? Why do we have to spit it mate? Also did you PC it? Please tell more this is amazing mate. :buffer:


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice one Brazo!! What a shine :thumb: 

I take it you do this by hand so as not to remove too much of the 1st wax and spritz?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

The above is 1Z wax polish soft, topped with 1Z glans wax, left 24 hours and spit shined with Megs #16.

The solvents in the second layer of wax application can soften or remove the first layer. Using a spritz of water lessens the softening effect of the solvents and assists layering process.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

I actually use the pc and a 4 inch black waxing pad for both layers. Its probbaly just me but I swear you can see the second layer take effect - yes I know its probably OCD but...............


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I use Pinnale Cyrstal Mist or Distilled Water chilled from the fridge to give a finer spray.


----------



## speed-demon (Jan 11, 2006)

you guys are serious stuff! I didn't know waxs have solvents. Amazing reflections dude. Can you make a video of it please?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Caranauba wax is rock hard/cryastalline substance and must be softened with something such as a solvent even to make a hard paste wax.

As for a video I don't have the know how!!


----------



## Razor (Oct 25, 2005)

Yup, can't beat distilled water for the spit shine technique.


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> How do some of you do it?
> 
> I've heard of people spritzing with mineral water.


Well if people wont use tap water because it contains calcium what do they think MINERAL water contains? Minerals perhaps


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^As Razor says its normally distilled water


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Some good info there guys. :thumb: 

So you would:

Apply say P21s....and leave it.
Mist with QD/Distilled water.....and leave it again.
Apply another coat of P21s.........leave for a bit then buff off.

I said P21S cause thats what I have but I may buy SignatureII.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Pretty much!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

can it be done with sealants or is this just for waxes?

Alex:thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Just waxes!

Water and sealants don't tend to mix!


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

I'm glad I asked this now. :thumb: 

Just wish I could get some time and some good weather to ty it!!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

donnyboy said:


> I'm glad I asked this now. :thumb:
> 
> Just wish I could get some time and some good weather to ty it!!


Fingers crossed for tomorrow so I can give this a try. Instead of distilled water, can Pinnacle Crystal Mist be used?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Yep! See Rich's earlier post


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

> ^^Yep! See Rich's earlier post


:thumb: :thumb: Fingers crossed for a warmer day tomorrow then.



Rich said:


> I use Pinnale Cyrstal Mist or Distilled Water chilled from the fridge to give a finer spray.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Brazo, will any QD do the trick? I was gonna try it with Clearkote. Oh, I do have some battery top-up water if that might do. Please let me know 
Cheers
Brian


----------



## Ant GTI-6 (Nov 30, 2005)

QD worked for me i layed a coat of Natty's Blue down first then Spit shined Souvran on top using Megs QD a Pic or two.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

A gorgeous shine well worthy of a 'thumbs up' from Tommy:thumb: 

Steve


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

I tried this on my Dads MX-5 last night

I applied P21S / Megs QD / P21S to one side of the bonnet & just P21S to the other side, can you tell which had what applied ??










I'm wondering if I should have used 2 different waxes, as I cant see any difference under the strip lights.

It was the drivers side that had the P21S/QD/P21S


----------



## Throbbe (Oct 27, 2005)

D'oh. I thought it was the other way around. It should last longer though?


----------



## AR-CoolC (Feb 9, 2006)

Is this spit polish just a PC thing, or can it be done by hand? Brazzo's picture surely does make me want to try it out.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

It's the other way round, by hand only. Never heard of spit-shining by PC.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

It can be done by either. I prefer the pc


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

just so i can get this right in my head, wax the car, leave the wax on for a day, come back next day, spritz the panel(wipe?) then apply another layer of wax, buff once dry??

andy


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^No need to leave it for a day its done instantly


----------



## andburg (Feb 13, 2006)

sounds like hard work, but I'll give it a go on the GF's ka when my pc arrives, should be interesting!

andy


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

My PC is in customs  I hope it's ok... Should be arriving in the next few day's I hope


----------



## Denzil (Nov 14, 2005)

If your old man or anyone in the family has spent a spell in the army, they'll know all about spit shining / polishing !! 
Its the one and only way they can achieve that glass like finish to their boots when on inspection. The only difference is they spend hours and hours at it....applying boot polish,then spit,then more boot polish,then spit.etc,etc building up the layers until that glass / mirror shine is acheived! Soft cloth wrapped around the index finger and all worked in by making small circles across the leather !! No PC's allowed here !
Now what state will your index finger be in after attempting this on your car !!!:lol:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Yep thats where it all started off


----------



## Denzil (Nov 14, 2005)

I still remember it now !! 
My ol man was an ex army RSM ( regimental sargent major ) boy did he ever stand over me polishing my shoes for school !!! I had the best shine in the whole school


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

I read a few weeks ago that the new condenser tumble dryers are an excellent source of distilled water.

Guess who's got a condenser tumble dryer :thumb: 

Dave


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Ok i might give this a shot! 

Would it work with megs tech wax? or would i be better using the pb nattys blue?

Is this right.. 

-Apply wax to panel, spray with quick detailer (is megs ok?)
-Repeat for a few more panels
-Return to the first panel, and just hit it again with another coat of wax without touching the previous coat of wax and QD?
-Repeat for the rest of the panels
-Start buffing it all off

?? (am fascinated! hehe)


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Ruth yes, alternativly you could buff off between layers Use nattys not NXT

Dave got one of them tumble dryers meself :thumb:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

cheers ill have a go! Does it make it harder to get off after the 2 layers?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^^Nope ts harder to put second layer of wax over first as t must be worked in until water is gone


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Will try the spit-shine method next time I use blue Natty's, sounds good.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

I tried this the other day, didnt think it made much difference but i thought it looked a tad shinier today at the show&shine. Worth a try but i wouldnt be doin it everyweek hehe


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

I did it tonight, in my opinion the nattys wipes off easier after the 2 applications, whether its shinier or not than just one coat i dont know as this was the first time i'd used the nattys blue on my car lol


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

yip i couldnt tell either at first but when i moved the car a bit and stood back from a distance it was richer almost and glass like


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Would boiled water be fine for spritzing? Doesn't boiling take everything out of the water, I have a spray bottle with previously boiled water in the fridge for spit-shining ... sound ok? The spit-shine method I read was this:

"_Method: Dampen the MF square and load it with just enough wax to thinly cover a small area - 1/4 hood or 1/2 door. Wipe it onto the work area and continue wiping until most of the wax disappears. Mist lightly as needed to keep a few water droplets on the surface. Move to the next work area and repeat. Now to the third work area. For the fourth step go back and redo the first area. Next do area four, then two, then five, then three, then six, etc. After you do the final area you'll have a car with a lot of spots of hazed wax - but not to worry. Lightly mist an area with the cold water - 1/2 hood or door - and lightly buff with a MF towel. Turn the towel frequently. When the towel becomes damp switch to a new towel. After 24 hours you can repeat the procedure, and each time it increases the depth of the shine._"

http://autopia.org/forum/showthread.php?t=38121

The spit-shine method I was taught for polishing boots was to spritz the surface first, then apply the polish, then buff it off - then repeat, repeat, repeat! Warming the polish helped alot too, I wonder if slightly warming the wax might work then?


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

^I've tried both methods and favour the first, not sure boiling would take out the calcium - just use a detail spray?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I tried the spit shine method on the smart this morning, not sure if I was doing it right though.

I applied some pinnacle caranuba wax, lightly sprayed the area with distilled water which had been in the fridge for a few days, then applied another layer of wax, worked this in until all the water droplets had gone and the wax was left hazy. Then buffed off?

Have I got this right, must admit, car looks a lot darker...


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

neilos said:


> I tried the spit shine method on the smart this morning, not sure if I was doing it right though.
> 
> I applied some pinnacle caranuba wax, lightly sprayed the area with distilled water which had been in the fridge for a few days, then applied another layer of wax, worked this in until all the water droplets had gone and the wax was left hazy. Then buffed off?
> 
> Have I got this right, must admit, car looks a lot darker...


Spot on.:thumb:


----------



## db_abz (Jan 19, 2006)

RobDon said:


> Would boiled water be fine for spritzing? Doesn't boiling take everything out of the water, I have a spray bottle with previously boiled water in the fridge for spit-shining ... sound ok?


Not boiled water Rob, you'd need to set up your own still to get distilled water! (once you've set it up though, you could make all sorts of things  )

You would need to boil the water, pipe the steam into a cooler and when the steam condenses, this is distilled water.
The idea is that only pure water will be carried up as steam, any impurities in the water are left in the kettle.

Dave


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

OK cool, 'twas just a thought, I'll use Quikshine until I can get hold of some distilled water then.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I don't let the water droplets dry completely. It seems to defeat the object of spit shining and I get better results by just using a single finger and spritzing a very fine layer of QD on the MF with the finger dipped back into the wax then rubbing gently into the paint work. Follow up with a soft MF nice and gentle and slow. Seems to work for me anyway.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

^^ :doublesho look at that shine.

Makes me wanna put my red panels back on the car instead of black.

Okay, will try that method next time..:thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

For water i noticed the other day that Tesco and Asda sell 500ml bottles of de-ionised water for about a pound.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Alex L said:


> For water i noticed the other day that Tesco and Asda sell 500ml bottles of de-ionised water for about a pound.


Yup, thats where I got mine from, Tescos. It's sitting in the fridge at the moment, much to the amusement of the parents...


----------



## R30 (Oct 30, 2005)

Had a go at spit shining the .:R this morning, I think I had the technique right? wax a panel, spray water then move on to next panel, then come back after a couple of panels and re wax then remove. 

I'm well pleased with the results - went for first layer of collinite 476 and second layer is pinnacle souveran. Just don't give the sprayer to a 3 year old, bless him he soaked the whole car nearly!


----------



## ShineQuest (Apr 12, 2006)

I have some P21S Carnauba look wax at the moment. If I use this spit shine method, I am likely to get water on the applicator when I apply the second layer on to the car. 

Will the water on the applicator ruin the wax in the tub?

Thanks.


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

ShineQuest said:


> I have some P21S Carnauba look wax at the moment. If I use this spit shine method, I am likely to get water on the applicator when I apply the second layer on to the car.


>>Yes



ShineQuest said:


> Will the water on the applicator ruin the wax in the tub?


>>No


----------



## deadeye (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey all, first post so be gentle...

Doesn't using water over the wax actually cause the wax to level out and set quicker (being cold water) and that why the finish always look flatter?

Also this is why you should not wax in the sun or when the car is warm otherwise you simply wax on and wax off in one go!


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

If anyone is looking for distilled water and can't find any, found some here, free delivery:

http://www.aqwsafe.co.uk/


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

RobDon said:


> If anyone is looking for distilled water and can't find any, found some here, free delivery:
> 
> http://www.aqwsafe.co.uk/


You can also buy it in Halfrauds. About £3 for 5 litres.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Got mine from Tesco's. It's still in the fridge (much to the amusement of my parents) getting nice and chilled again after my first attempt at spit shining.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

alot of petrol stations have it , or look in the motoring section of any supermarket...they have it for topping up car batterys


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

I use it for diluting my poorboys QD. But not sure I should have done it as it does state "tap water" on the instructions.


----------



## AndyG_1985 (Mar 28, 2006)

Any body tried something like nattys paste wax with OCW sprayed over the top as a spit shiner??

Just a thought


----------



## Jay (Oct 25, 2005)

I did NXT spitshined with P21S yesterday. Made quite a difference to the look of my car


----------

